# KREISEL DXD808



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*KEN KREISEL DXD808*








*Specifications* 



*Driver Configuration*

DUAL PUSH-PULL 8” HIGH VELOCITY DEEP BASS DRIVERS

*Typical in Room Frequency Response*
15 Hz - 200 Hz

*Variable Phase Adjustment*
0 to 180 degrees

*Variable Low Pass Filter*
Range: 40Hz - 160Hz at 12db per Octave

*Variable Bass Level*
with Switched Calibrated Reference Level Setting

*Variable Low Pass*
Filter Bypass Switch

*Auto On/Off switch*
Only operates when using the RCA inputs

*Unbalanced RCA LFE/Line Inputs*
2

*Impedance for Unbalanced RCA Inputs*
8k Ohms

*Balanced XLR Input *
1

*Impedance for Balanced XLR Inputs*
30k Ohms

*Impedance for XLR Input connected unbalanced from Pin 2 to Ground*
15k Ohms

*Balanced XLR Direct Pass-Thru (Unbuffered)*
1




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*
*N/A*

*Frequency Response*









*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*









*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*









*Click the Methods button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*



*Measurement Methods* 



*20 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 83.7 dB
Distortion at 20.1 Hz, -30.9 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 11.2143 %
THD+N 26.0632 %
2nd harmonic 5.6877%
3rd harmonic 9.5453%
4th harmonic 0.9475%
5th harmonic 0.9386%
6th harmonic 0.4914%
7th harmonic 0.2914%
8th harmonic 0.3120%
9th harmonic 0.3076%


*25 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 88.5 dB
Distortion at 24.9 Hz, -26.0 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.2228 %
THD+N 15.0937 %
2nd harmonic 5.1339%
3rd harmonic 7.5870%
4th harmonic 0.7837%
5th harmonic 0.5749%
6th harmonic 0.2419%
7th harmonic 0.2095%
8th harmonic 0.2315%
9th harmonic 0.1948%


*31.5 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 93.6 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -22.4 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 9.1120 %
THD+N 57.6074 %
2nd harmonic 4.7997%
3rd harmonic 7.6451%
4th harmonic 0.9887%
5th harmonic 0.5971%
6th harmonic 0.3290%
7th harmonic 0.2195%
8th harmonic 0.1665%
9th harmonic 0.1617%


*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 99.7 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -14.7 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 10.1247 %
THD+N 16.4040 %
2nd harmonic 6.4556%
3rd harmonic 7.6421%
4th harmonic 1.1048%
5th harmonic 0.6741%
6th harmonic 0.5575%
7th harmonic 0.5094%
8th harmonic 0.3398%
9th harmonic 0.2667%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 104.9 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -9.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 5.2239 %
THD+N 10.9293 %
2nd harmonic 1.8386%
3rd harmonic 4.0353%
4th harmonic 2.0458%
5th harmonic 1.4452%
6th harmonic 0.7827%
7th harmonic 0.7592%
8th harmonic 0.3602%
9th harmonic 0.1780%


*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 105.1 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -9.3 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 5.9377 %
THD+N 10.6554 %
2nd harmonic 2.3170%
3rd harmonic 4.5823%
4th harmonic 1.6383%
5th harmonic 2.2715%
6th harmonic 0.9247%
7th harmonic 0.3699%
8th harmonic 0.1694%
9th harmonic 0.1616%


*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 106.7 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -7.6 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 3.5747 %
THD+N 4.9429 %
2nd harmonic 2.2490%
3rd harmonic 1.9886%
4th harmonic 1.2949%
5th harmonic 1.3914%
6th harmonic 0.3451%
7th harmonic 0.0750%
8th harmonic 0.1198%
9th harmonic 0.1175%


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

An 8" woofer is doing that? WOW!


----------



## scottthehat (Jan 26, 2013)

DanTheMan said:


> An 8" woofer is doing that? WOW!


No 2 8 inch woofers are.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using HT Shack


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes all that is right. I own the big brother DDS 12012 thanks to the Shack since they gave me the opportunity to win it. 
The sub is amazing and clean sounding!!


----------

